# Finally found a practical, portable, stable iPad stand! (pics added)



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I think this has been my biggest challenge yet. As much as I like the built in "stand" aspect of my MacAlly Bookstand, there are problems inherent with that function that bugged me, especially the fact that with the book style cases with built in stands, there's only ONE position for vertical use--fully 90 degrees upright. That's not always ideal, depending on the usage. So I've been looking for a stand that would do all of the following:


Set the iPad up for an ideal typing angle in both portrait and landscape
Set the iPad up for ideal viewing in both portrait and landscape
Fold for portability
Be stable on non traditional surfaces--not just on a tabletop as I tend to like to have my iPad on my lap
Be relatively lightweight
Be relatively inexpensive
Work regardless of whether or not the iPad was in a case, or regardless of case size.

I looked at that list and thought, yeah, dream on kid! Ain't happening. Then I found this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Adjustable-Laptop-Holder-Stand-Apple-iPad-/180516591033?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a07a095b9#ht_2266wt_962

It arrived today, and I'm amazed. It fits every criteria on that list. I've got the iPad in portrait position on my legs right now while I sit up in bed, typing this review on the wireless keyboard. Even on a thick comforter, it's nice and stable! It's remarkably well made for the price, and it works with or without the MacAlly case on the device. While not infinitely adjustable, it has enough variations and a nice "click-stop" at each to make it plenty versatile. It folds down into a nicely compact form, easily tucked into my messenger bag along with my keyboard and iPad.

It also, as it turns out, will do to support my Kindle! The naked K2 fits between the feet almost exactly, rather than on them, but because the feet are rubber, they seem to grip it just enough to keep it from sliding downward away from the stand. In my Noreve, the K2 fits perfectly on the feet themselves.

It took a bit of doing, but I finally found a stand worth keeping. The listing above is to the seller I used, and I can give them high marks for speedy shipping and good communication--they also have the current best pricing and are located here in the US, so shipping is quicker than using one of the Hong Kong based sellers.

Personal pics are on post#10 of this thread, but the ones on the listing are definitely accurate. Various sellers have various color options, most seem to be black (with some white), white (the one listed), or a mint green, but there may be others out there. I went with the white, but the black was equally appealing.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered the black version. I had been eyeing the book gem for awhile, and this looks like it might be a more versatile option.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the book gem for my Kindle and I ordered this gizzy for my iPad. The Kindle as no glare issues. The iPad glares all over the place.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks I just ordered one


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Book Gem was actually the other stand I'd been considering originally for a portable stand.  It's certainly a nice size when folded, but I really worried about being able to use it while the iPad was in a case, and I was concerned that I wouldn't be happy with its lack of adjustable positions.

This one is working out well.  I've used it over the last couple of nights in bed for reading, games, and surfing, and so far I'm very pleased.  I'm using it mostly without a case, in place of my Peeramid pillow (hubby's been using that with his iPad instead, LOL).

It's not nearly as compact or light as the Book Gem though.  Folded shut, it's only about an inch shorter than the long side of the iPad, it's about an inch thick and two inches wide when closed as well.  Not a petite device, though as I said, it's definitely portable and should fit well into most carrying bags.  But it's certainly not pocket sized.  I'll be very interested to see what everyone else thinks!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I ordered one too.  If you go part way down the page, it lists being able to order it in black.  Looks better than most stands I have seen and has a very decent price.
Thanks.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I just ordered one, too, although I didn't see a color option. I left a message for the seller, and am hoping to get the stand in black. White will work if it's all that is available.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> The Book Gem was actually the other stand I'd been considering originally for a portable stand. It's certainly a nice size when folded, but I really worried about being able to use it while the iPad was in a case, and I was concerned that I wouldn't be happy with its lack or adjustable positions.
> 
> It's not nearly as compact or light as the Book Gem though. Folded shut, it's only about an inch shorter than the long side of the iPad, it's about an inch thick and two inches wide when closed as well. Not a petite device, though as I said, it's definitely portable and should fit well into most carrying bags. But it's certainly not pocket sized. I'll be very interested to see what everyone else thinks!


Victoria,
Thanks for sharing about your finding this iPad stand. I use the Book Gem with my Kindle and my iPad. I keep my case on my iPad when I use the Book Gem and I don't have any problem with it. (I keep my case on my Kindle when I use it too) I use it most often when I'm reading in bed. I uusse it both in landscape mode and it portrait mode. At times, I put the BookGem at the op of my iPad so that the iPad will have a less steep slope. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

damn...I ordered one too!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Great review Victoria!  When you get a chance, I'd like to see some pics.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Great review Victoria! When you get a chance, I'd like to see some pics.


Will do, some time in the next couple of days. I have two new Borsa Bella bags and an MEdge guardian coming in, so I'll do them all at once. LOL

Edit: Started playing with my waterproof sleeve and found it works with the iPad, so since I was dragging out the camera anyway....

#1--I think this is the third click angle available, I use this most while seated with the iPad in my lap, but it's also useful for things like working on the kitchen counter:










#2--another click wider, useful for typing:










#3--This is the most upright position I'd use. There's one or two more options, but it loses stability at that point.










#4--actual stand size, when closed. As you can see, it's not small, but that adds to the stability when dealing with the weight of the iPad.










Hope these help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great review, VictoriaP!  Love the pics...if I didn't already have my Levenger, I'd be ordering one!

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great review, VictoriaP! Love the pics...if I didn't already have my Levenger, I'd be ordering one!
> 
> Betsy


The Levenger is gorgeous...I have an older one. But it just isn't that portable. I'm really not likely to take it down to Panera for lunch, for example. LOL

I do use a different stand for my overnight on the nightstand spot, something heavier and more stationary.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Great pictures.

I am a little concerned that you use your ipad that close to the burners on your stove...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> I am a little concerned that you use your ipad that close to the burners on your stove...


And here I thought you knew me better than that. The iPad's in no danger. I don't cook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> The Levenger is gorgeous...I have an older one. But it just isn't that portable. I'm really not likely to take it down to Panera for lunch, for example. LOL


The Levenger was a Christmas present from my husband for my Kindle...I dare not order a different stand...  and I use my Apple cover when I go out...

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> And here I thought you knew me better than that. The iPad's in no danger. I don't cook.


LOL  Thanks for the pics


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> And here I thought you knew me better than that. The iPad's in no danger. I don't cook.


LOL!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, Victoria, I ordered one too (in black).


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this stand specifically designed for the iPad? I was wondering if it would work with a Kindle DX.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I know I am an idiot but I cannot visualize how you use this on your lap.  Doesn't it poke you?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

rho said:


> I know I am an idiot but I cannot visualize how you use this on your lap. Doesn't it poke you?


Doesn't seem to. I most typically have my feet up, though I'm typing this message with them down just to test it. Since it's a tripod shape when open, the two feet that support the iPad directly are sitting one on each leg; the middle foot is down near my knees. I do wear jeans around the house most of the time, so that could make a difference, but all the corners that touch on me are rounded. I barely even notice it, and it's about as stable as my MacAlly Bookstand case is in the same position, save that the angle is a bit steeper--which actually I prefer for typing. And of course, that angle is adjustable.



Linjeakel said:


> Is this stand specifically designed for the iPad? I was wondering if it would work with a Kindle DX.


It doesn't appear to be iPad specific, and since it works with a K2 in a case, I can't see any reason it wouldn't work with a DX. But you might want to check the measurements on the listing to be sure.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet, but I ordered mine on Tuesday and got it yesterday (Thursday), so they ship very quickly!


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Very fast shipping-Ordered Tuesday and it also arrived yesterday.  I am also
going to use for my kindle.  Really great fine!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered mine on Wednesday. Maybe it  will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Found on Mobileread forums.

Mike


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Found on Mobileread forums.
> 
> Mike


That looks like the best stand yet.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

^^I have a stand like that at my house, but it doesn't work for me - it is not stable. In fact, my version does not like my iPad. I often prop the ipad on a Peeramid pillow in my lap & have been stared at with the evil eye until I move the pillow so she can get in my lap.  She definitely prefers the Kindle to the iPad.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Great find, VictoriaP!!!
And thanks for the pics; from the pics on the link, it looked a bit smaller to me, but then, it also looked like it was trying to walk!
Too bad you can't get a commission;
This looks incredibly versatile; the drawback of the BookGem (which I love for my K2, BTW) is that it only has 2 angles, at least from what I can get it to do.
And even though this one is a bit large, it's only 9.5 oz, that's not too bad. 
This looks like the Kickstand







on Amazon, which is sold there for $26.99, plus $6.95 shipping. ($29.99 plus shipping for the black Kickstand







!)
You really found a great deal for us, thanks. 
I just went and ordered one in black and left them a message, telling them that you were responsible for a lot of their recent sales!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I got the black one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Adjustable-Laptop-Stand-Holder-Apple-iPad-/170495509809?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b2530531#ht_2247wt_962


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Found on Mobileread forums.
> 
> Mike


I have two of these, in the black and white tuxedo finish. I prefer stands that don't yell at me, lick my fingers, or try to eat my iPad. 

One thing to note about the folding, non-furry stands: Hubby got irritated with mine because he couldn't get it to work. The leg lock function that keeps this unit stable may take some getting used to. I realized the reason I don't have any problems is that I have several professional camera tripods that work similarly.

If at any point, you're trying to reposition the legs and the mechanism seems to stick, press and hold the big button. While doing so, move the legs slightly towards the closed position, then pull open to the next notch. It sounds a lot more complicated than it is, and you'll quickly find yourself doing it automatically without thinking. Unless you're my husband. LOL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Found on Mobileread forums.
> 
> Mike


Love this. I have a stand in the same colors, but I don't have an ipad.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation.  I ordered the black version of the non-furry stand.  Best design I think I have ever seen.  Blew me away!  Works really great with the Kindle DX, the iPad and even the Sony 600 reader in its cover.
Love the picture of the cat stand.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I ordered the black version of the non-furry stand. Best design I think I have ever seen. Blew me away! Works really great with the Kindle DX, the iPad and even the Sony 600 reader in its cover.
> Love the picture of the cat stand.


Glad to hear it!

For reference, it works with the K2 in an MEdge Guardian too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> For reference, it works with the K2 in an MEdge Guardian too.


I got my yesterday. It is perfect for my iPad. I am glad to hear that it works with the K2 in an Medge or Guardian.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

This was such a great find; I just got mine yesterday; I've been using it for my MacBook Pro, with the weather being so hot, it tends to get a little warm, and I'm too cheap to turn on the air con until it gets REALLY hot!
This is a really versatile product. I'm so glad you shared it with us.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> This was such a great find; I just got mine yesterday; I've been using it for my MacBook Pro, with the weather being so hot, it tends to get a little warm, and I'm too cheap to turn on the air con until it gets REALLY hot!
> This is a really versatile product. I'm so glad you shared it with us.


I couldn't get my MBP stable, it kept wanting to tip over.....maybe I was doing it wrong


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I couldn't get my MBP stable, it kept wanting to tip over.....maybe I was doing it wrong


Typing on my 17" MBP with the stand now just to try it out.

To make it work, I had to pull the front legs all the way out (the black feet flip out to form feet, they also telescope out from the legs to extend those). I also had to go with a very wide angle for the tripod aspect itself. But once I did that, I can plop the laptop on it and it's really very stable.

I'll try to get pics to illustrate tomorrow when it's light out. There's more of an angle than I'd probably want to use regularly, but then again, the 17" is an absolute behemoth compared to the iPad!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought one of the tripod stands that VictoriaP referenced. It is very nice, but the tripod format does not work well for use in my lap when sitting in the recliner. I found this stand at Office Max today:
Portabook Message Board and Multifunctional Book and Laptop Stand (Light Gray)



It was only $9.99 at Office Max. DH laughed at me for buying something else for my iPad. But I think I like this better than the Peeramid pillow for propping the iPad in my lap.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I love this stand. A tad heavier than I would like, but it's with me now - away from home for 4 days.  Love it. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Camidoodi (Jul 7, 2010)

Great pictures, info and will likely buy this---how do you personally compare this to the book gem? can this one hold a landscape design? Do you have suggestions for an ipad holder that I can use on my lap?


----------



## Camidoodi (Jul 7, 2010)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Victoria,
> Thanks for sharing about your finding this iPad stand. I use the Book Gem with my Kindle and my iPad. I keep my case on my iPad when I use the Book Gem and I don't have any problem with it. (I keep my case on my Kindle when I use it too) I use it most often when I'm reading in bed. I uusse it both in landscape mode and it portrait mode. At times, I put the BookGem at the op of my iPad so that the iPad will have a less steep slope. I am very pleased with it.


Does the ipad work well with Book Gem on the bed? I am looking to use it while I am sitting upright on the bed (or couch) and am considering the book gem and this one that Victoria is reviewing on this thread.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

lynninva said:


> I bought one of the tripod stands that VictoriaP referenced. It is very nice, but the tripod format does not work well for use in my lap when sitting in the recliner. I found this stand at Office Max today:
> Portabook Message Board and Multifunctional Book and Laptop Stand (Light Gray)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Rho, here are some pictures of my iPad in the Apple case on the Porta-book stand:

Portrait mode:

















Landscape mode:

















For a cheap plastic stand, it is effective. There are five slots to use to adjust the angle. There is just a small lip to rest the iPad on, but it is sufficient even with the case. There a couple of elastic cords that can be used to hold it in place also. (The cord was behind the iPad in the above pictures.) It folds flat, about 1/2" thick.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Camidoodi said:


> Does the ipad work well with Book Gem on the bed? I am looking to use it while I am sitting upright on the bed (or couch) and am considering the book gem and this one that Victoria is reviewing on this thread.


I use it in bed more than anywhere else and it works great.


----------

